# تصنيع ال Antiscalant الخاص بمحطات معالجة المياه



## المهندس يامن (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو المساعدة في كيفية تصنيع ال Antiscalant المادة المستخدمة في محطات معالجة المياه Ro
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد زرقه (15 فبراير 2013)

ان شاء الله هتلاقي حد يعينك علي استفسارك دمت بخير


----------



## ahlat (16 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم..حقيقةً لا اعلم ماهي هذه الماده وليس لدي فكره عنها..

لكني حاولت ان ابحث لك عن مواضيع لها علاقه بالاسم ..
سارفق الملف لعلى وعسى يفيدك في بحثك ...
paper-nine

VOLTAMMETRIC DETERMINATION OF PHOSPHONATE BASE SCALE INHIBIT


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم تعتمد هذه المواد على مادة صوديوم بولي فوسفات لمنع ترسيب الاملاح على الانابيب في انظمة معالجة او تحلية المياه ولكن كيفية التصنيع هناك مصانع خاصة لهذه المواد بخطوط انتاج متكاملة وهي عالية التكلفة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## m1sk (16 فبراير 2013)

معظم الشركات المصنعه للماده تبقي محتوياتها سرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (19 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## Mansur Abdu (1 أكتوبر 2015)

Scale inhibitors (antiscalants) can be used to control carbonate scaling, sulfate scaling, and calcium fluoride scaling. There are generally three different types of scale inhibitors: sodium hexametaphosphate (SHMP), organophosphonates and polyacrylates.
SHMP is inexpensive but unstable compared to polymeric organic scale inhibitors. Minor amounts adsorb to the surface of microcrystals, preventing further growth and precipitation of the crystals. Food-grade quality SHMP should be used. Care must be taken to avoid hydrolysis of SHMP in the dosing feed tank. Hydrolysis will not only decrease the scale inhibition efficiency, but also create a calcium phosphate scaling risk. Therefore, SHMP is generally not recommended.
Organophosphonates are more effective and stable than SHMP. They act as antifoulants for insoluble aluminum and iron, keeping them in solution. Polyacrylates (high molecular weight) are generally known for reducing silica scale formation via a dispersion mechanism.
Polymeric organic scale inhibitors are also more effective than SHMP. Precipitation reactions may occur, however, with negatively charged scale inhibitors and cationic polyelectrolytes or multivalent cations (e.g., aluminum or iron). The resulting gum-like products are very difficult to remove from the membrane elements. For dosage rates on all antiscalants, please contact the antiscalant manufacturers. Overdosing should be avoided. Make certain that no significant amounts of cationic polymers are present when adding an anionic scale inhibitor.


----------



## جمال بشر (13 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم العراقي 2016 (9 يناير 2016)

كيفية استخدامها في التحلية


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (12 مارس 2018)

مشكوريين​


----------

